# Hello Golden Lovers of Northern California



## Sacgoldengirl (May 14, 2020)

Hi there:

This is Robin- Fur kids, Donne, Rae and Lemonade-golden rescues from various Golden Rescue organizations. I run the Northern California Golden Meet-up group centered in Fair Oaks, CA with members reaching all over Northern California. If you are interested in becoming part of the meet-up, jump on board. We participate in many community events as well as simply just having fun with our Golden's.

The plan for this year, if possible, due to COVID, will be planning an event that emulates the Scotland Golden event. If anyone in the California area is interested in participating, please let me know. Let's put on a huge Golden Gold Rush in California when allowed.

Looking forward to hearing from you.
Robin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Love the pics of your Goldens.
The event sounds great!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I joined your group! I'm only an hour from the Sacramento area.


----------



## Sacgoldengirl (May 14, 2020)

Pammie said:


> I joined your group! I'm only an hour from the Sacramento area.


Great. I am in the Fair Oaks area. However, we do a lot of things in the Elk Grove area all the way to Donner Lake. If you have any ideas of things you would like to do, please let me know.

Welcome - Robin


----------



## Sacgoldengirl (May 14, 2020)

What city are you located in?


----------

